# Clifford 50.5 receive indicator



## [email protected]@n (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello,I had a Clifford 50.5 (which is exactly the same as the VIPER 5900) installed to my car and I would like to know if the receive indicator on the remote should stop coming on when the remote is out of range.I 've seen that the receive indicator never stops comin on even if I'm miles away from the car and of course I can't use the alarm control cause when I try it the out of range sign comes on.My problem is that I don't know when I'm out of range until I push a command button.Is there anything going wrong with my control or there is no way of telling if you are in range until you push a button?Also is there any way of making the range of the remote greater?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah the battery could be dieing, and you can extent the antenna just splice it like a live wire then add onto it for better distance. As far as the remote can't help with that.
The antenna should be at the top of the windshield near the head liner or it's tucked under the dash.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Jan 13, 2008)

Could you explain to me what you said to do to the antenna cause I didn't quite get it(I am a total noob when it comes to these things)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah,
Sorry. The existing antenna, if the reception isn't good distance and you want more. Then just splice a wire onto it and extent it up around the windshield from the pillar underneath the head liner. Then you should have exceptional distance for the remote, I used to do this even for everyday car alarms. Make the customer feel like there getting more than they paid for.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok now I've got it!Thanks very much when I find some time I'll try it and I'll get back to you!


----------

